# Sumador de 5 bits resultado en 2 displays de 7 segmentos



## fernanda diaz (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola chicos buenos días, espero me puedan ayudar 

Miren la cosa esta así tengo que entregar para este lunes un circuito sumador de 2 números de 5 bits y mostrar el resultado en 2 display's de cátodo común de 7 segmentos, realmente nunca eh sido buena en esta materia de digitales U.U, eh utilizado un switch de 10 posiciones 2 sumadores 283 y 2 codificadores 7448 con su respectivo display, el problema es que no tengo ni idea de como mostrar los numeros mayores de 10 U.U, eh estado investigado y eh encontrado varios temas al respecto como que hay que sumarle 6 y cosas por el estilo pero realmente no entiendo nada  les adjunto mi simulación en proteus aunque lo mas seguro es que este mal  espero me puedan ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 20, 2013)

Hola fernanda diaz

Faltan datos en tu planteamiento:
Los valores a sumar serán en decimal, del 0 al 19 ??
O son binarios natural, del 0 al 1F ??
El resultado que presentarían los Display’s sería en decimal o HEXagecimal ??

El circuito que presentas es un sumador de 5 BIT’s binario natural.
Requerirías, si quieres que el resultado de la suma sea en decimal, 
un decodificador de binario natural a 2 dígitos BCD.

Ese circuito, el decodificador de binario natural a 2 dígitos BCD, lo puedes localizar por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post654935_
O por acá:
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/index2.html#post675117_

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernanda diaz (Abr 20, 2013)

Mr Carlos muchisimas gracias por responder a mi pregunta :3

mira te comento, tengo entendido que el numero mayor a sumar de 5 bits seria el 11111 que seria igual a 31, por lo tanto al sumar 2 números mi resultado mas grande seria el 62, lo que no tengo ni idea es como mostrar estos valores en 2 displays de 7 segmentos U.U sinceramente soy muy mala en esto de los circuitos  espero me puedas ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola fernanda diaz

Entonces, por lo que se entiende de tu mensaje, es que sumarás números en binario natural (16, 8, 4, 2, 1. 5 BIT’s) y el resultado lo quieres presentar en BCD –Binario código decimal- (80, 40, 20, 10 para decenas), (8, 4, 2, 1 para Unidades).

Quiere decir que el resultado de la suma será de 6 BIT’s 
[11111 + 
[11111 =
111110(Bin) = 62(Dec)

Casi todos los circuitos decodificadores de binario natural a BCD son muy grandes. 
Si visitaste los enlaces que te anoté seguramente habrás visto que el más sencillo es el de utilizar memorias re-programables.
El que le sigue, en sencillez,  es el que utiliza contadores binarios y decimales.

Estudia lo que se discute en este enlace, sobre todo lo del mensaje #55, Fechado 05/Jun/2010.
_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index4.html#post654935_
podrás descubrir que hay varios métodos para convertir de binario natural a BCD.

Hay otro circuito que no recuerdo quien lo dejó por aquí –Desconocido-. Éste utiliza varios sumadores.

Analiza los diseños que te estoy adjuntando, descubrirás que el más sencillo, como te lo mencioné, es el que utiliza una memoria re-programable. PERO. . . Para desarrollar éste circuito en la realidad, deberás tener un programador para memorias o conocer dónde pueden programarlas. 
Se programaría con el archivo nombrado: Decodificador.BIN. 
Para abrir o ver el contenido de este archivo .BIN puedes utilizar esta herramienta: DiskFileEditorH-SetUp. Que tambien te adjunto.
Desempácalo e instálalo en tu computadora. Te será de mucha utilidad.

Como ejemplo de 3 métodos para convertir números binario natural a BCD te adjunto estos éstos archivos:
Con Memoria.zip Creo que es el más sencillo. Trae el .BIN para la memoria.
Countadores.ZIP Un poco más grande.
Desconocido.ZIP Mucho más grande.
Todos ellos ya traen incluido el sumador que presentaste en tu mensaje original.

Espero todo este material sirva para Ti y para otros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernanda diaz (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola Mr Carlos muchisimas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tu respuesta me ah salvado la vida!!!!!!!!!!! 

Enserio me ah sido de mucha utilidad , lei la respuesta #55 donde menciona la conversion de binario a bcd , hoy me dedicare a estudiar y analizar de lleno los circuitos que me has adjuntado para basarme en el mio, te agradezco muchisimo tu ayuda  enserio mil gracias que tengas un excelente dia besos :*


----------

